# puddle lights



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

Just wondering if anyone knew where i can buy just the lights and lenses themselves,i have the led package but did not spec the puddle lights so altho i have puddle lights in the bottom of my doors they are just clear and i would like some tts or audi rings,ive searched ebay but can only find either the complete kit which i do not need or cheap versions which i do not want.


----------



## PTHOM (Oct 29, 2016)

I bought lights on e-bay-many choices available.Teased out original lights with screwdriver, disconnected cable plug,replaced with new lights .reconnect wiring plug and away you go.Very pleased with result.


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

PTHOM said:


> I bought lights on e-bay-many choices available.Teased out original lights with screwdriver, disconnected cable plug,replaced with new lights .reconnect wiring plug and away you go.Very pleased with result.


do you happen to have a link to the ones you bought?


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

I've used cheap ones off ebay on previous cars and didn't notice any difference at all. Except in the price 8)


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

cheers lads,have just bought some Cree ones off ebay,with TTS logo 8)


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

Reasty said:


> cheers lads,have just bought some Cree ones off ebay,with TTS logo 8)


I bought those ones. I had to make an adapter to fit into the original cable connector. They look quite good. I did have one fail but the Ebay seller replaced it straight away...


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

You need to make sure they include the correct cable to plug into the existing wiring


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

thanks,i have just gone back on ebay and bought the adapters,had i of read the description properly it does say 2017 models may need an adapter so my bad :roll:


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

So they turned up in the post this morning,fitted in 5 minutes,no adapters needed just slotted straight in,now we just wait till it gets dark later,have to admit i'm quite excited. :lol: :lol: 8)
For anybody thats interested these are the one i bought and fitted on my 2017 tts with no adapters needed

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2x-AUDI-CREE- ... 0102.m2452


----------



## ajacques (Jun 10, 2017)

I bought a January 2017 registered S Line TT roadster dealer demonstrator so I have whatever specs it came with, reading this thread I looked at the bottom of the door and found only the recess where a puddle light would have fitted. Does anyone know if any wiring would be in place in the door ( do Audi have a universal model loom and just use whatever is needed for that particular car ) should I decide to fit some puddle lights ? If the spare wiring is within the door I may attempt to fit a pair but if it needs wiring back to an appropriate place within the car that would be beyond my skills. Thanks.


----------



## Muddybuggy29 (Sep 24, 2017)

Also interested


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

I found a photo I took at night after i fitted my Ebay ones - not bad


----------



## Stanyer (Jun 24, 2015)

ajacques said:


> I bought a January 2017 registered S Line TT roadster dealer demonstrator so I have whatever specs it came with, reading this thread I looked at the bottom of the door and found only the recess where a puddle light would have fitted. Does anyone know if any wiring would be in place in the door ( do Audi have a universal model loom and just use whatever is needed for that particular car ) should I decide to fit some puddle lights ? If the spare wiring is within the door I may attempt to fit a pair but if it needs wiring back to an appropriate place within the car that would be beyond my skills. Thanks.


Have a look at my build thread. My TT came with only the recess too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

Dino_Donis said:


> I found a photo I took at night after i fitted my Ebay ones - not bad


So having has these on my car for a while i have had 2 failures and I noticed that the image deteriorates with time i.e. the image isn't as sharp and the red colour has faded away. The guy on Ebay replaced one of them after it failed quite soon but last week I decided to buy a set of the Audi original ones with just the 4 rings. They seem far better & brighter - you can actually see them in the day time whilst the Ebay ones you couldn't see until it was dark. Anyhow time will tell whether these will degrade, they were around 4x the cost of the Ebay ones


----------



## Sticks (Sep 3, 2008)

Dino_Donis said:


> Dino_Donis said:
> 
> 
> > I found a photo I took at night after i fitted my Ebay ones - not bad
> ...


I fitted some Audi ones in late Aug or early Sept and they're still good.


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

Sticks said:


> Dino_Donis said:
> 
> 
> > Dino_Donis said:
> ...


That's good to hear


----------

